# Moving to Kuwait



## Austin85 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I am moving to Kuwait to work for an oil company. Could you please help me by answering some questions?

1) What kind of training do I need regarding culture awareness? 
2) What do I need to know regarding education for my children? 
3)What should be aware of regarding safety for my family and me? 

Thanks


----------



## b11jes (Nov 16, 2014)

Austin85 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am moving to Kuwait to work for an oil company. Could you please help me by answering some questions?
> 
> 1) What kind of training do I need regarding culture awareness?
> ...


Austin

Here is an extract from US Embassy message to US citizens registered on STEP

"The Department of State urges U.S. citizens living overseas or planning to travel abroad to enroll in the Smart Traveler Enrollment Program (STEP). When you enroll in STEP, we can keep you up to date with important safety and security announcements. Enrolling will also make it easier for the Embassy to contact you in the event of an emergency. You should remember to keep all of your information in STEP up to date; it is particularly important when you enroll or update your information to include a current phone number and e-mail address.
As the Department of State continues to develop information on potential security threats to U.S. citizens overseas, it shares credible threat information through its Consular Information Program documents, including Travel Warnings, Travel Alerts, Country Specific Information, and Emergency and Security Messages, all of which are available on the Bureau of Consular Affairs website at "

Can't give you a URL as they are blocked in this message. The embassy are very helpful in giving guidance and you should find a very supportive community in this country. The environment is generally a very dry climate compared to humidity of UAE with Jan/Feb some rain.

Driving can be a shock to start but keep it defensive and non aggressive and you should be fine. Locals are typically friendly but inquisitive. Learn a few basic Arabic greetings and this will go a long way to being accepted. search on livingq8 or livinq8 and there is a decent e-news site to help you.

:welcome:


----------



## Expat_Forever (Nov 19, 2014)

Austin85 said:


> Hey everyone,
> I am moving to Kuwait to work for an oil company. Could you please help me by answering some questions?
> 
> 1) What kind of training do I need regarding culture awareness?
> ...


1)Kuwait is a muslim country, hence the culture is very conservative. Although the women can wear what they like.. but there is a lot of ever-teasing, rapes. Just open the newspaper and read. Expats are often treated as second-class.

2)For education you should be fine, if u send ur kids to a western school. 

3)Its safe in general, but a lot of racism.


----------



## DJ3 (May 27, 2015)

Hi,

I would like to know if anyone can give me about the working condition in Wafra Oil Field? What's average time to reach to Kuwait City?

Appreciate some feedbacks.

Thanks.


----------

